# Urgent Bowel Syndrome



## Davidio37 (Jun 22, 2014)

My brother and I are both in our 60s, but we have had this condition for many years. We have yet to find a term for it or anyone else actually writing about it. When I wake up in the morning, and I get out of bed and start to walk around, I must defecate. I must go now! Someone might already be saying that they have already talked about this, so let me first say: I do not have diarrhea. I have a huge and healthy stool or series of stools. Only on rare occasion do I have diarrhea. After a meal later in the day, regardless of whether it it is a real meal or a light snack, I have to go again. Now! Not in ten minutes. Now! I actually defecated in my pants in 2008, and had a light diarrhea in my underpants the other day. So only twice has there been a terrible consequence. But on a great number of occasions I have sat down just in time. My brother and I wolf down our food, and this appears to us to be a possible cause, but we do not know for sure. My mother has a lighter and milder version. A sip of tea in the morning triggers it and she has to go several times in the morning. My brother and I are done in one sitting. I have no other unpleasant symptoms (i.e. gas pains). My brother and I can fart more often than others. In fact, I can do the first two minutes of Beethoven's Fifth. My brother used to do motorcycle imitations. I am unsure if the gas thing is related. Butt I am curious if anyone else has this condition. I DO NOT WANT TO CURE IT. Niehter does my brother. It is a great alternative to constipation. It is just inconvenient twice a week when I nearly don't make it in time.


----------



## starlighttar22 (Jun 29, 2014)

Sounds like IBS to me. I had this problem for most of my life, starting at 18 years old. Now in my 60's

it turned into constipation! All of this is a problem with the colon being overactive or under active. I started on Linzess about a month ago and it has seratonin in it to calm the bowel. It works fairly well, no more bloating, gas, or any pain, which I had every day. The only problem I see with it is I need to be more careful of what I eat. Some foods, like beans, seem to cause loose stools. You also make have a weak anal muscle, which cannot hold back the stool. I would have my Doctor check your anal muscle, which I have done, to see if it is strong enough . There is an injection you can have your Doctor give you that really helps.

Good luck to you!

Starlight


----------

